# acne.org



## ColorMeGorgeous (Sep 23, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right forum to post this in..! Has anyone tried the acne.org regime? I started it on september 12 and am seeing some results already! Anyone had success with this? I have two questions...1, is it ok to wear bronzer while doing this regime and 2. What do you do when your face gets really dry and flakes? Do you skip an application? Thanks in advance!


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 23, 2008)

Well i haven't tried the regime per-say but i am on BP atm and i have found that it does help. The dryness/flakiness is inevitable when you first start out on BP, i guess if your face becomes very irritated then you should skip an application or two so that you don't over-irritate your skin which might aggravate your acne more...or it might make your face waay too flakey (like it did me) and ruin the texture of your skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And i don't know if it's ok to wear bronzer while on the regime...do you mean like fake tan? or powder bronzer?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 23, 2008)

My brother uses the regimen and though he's not acne free, it's the best he's had it under control in a long long time. I tried it but BP was too harsh for me to use that much and all the time. Since I tend to get blackheads/clogged pores more than anything else, chemical (AHA and BHA) and physical exfoliants work best for me. BP works wonders if I have a reg ol' zit, though.


----------



## n_c (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_My brother uses the regimen and though he's not acne free, it's the best he's had it under control in a long long time. I tried it but BP was too harsh for me to use that much and all the time. Since I tend to get blackheads/clogged pores more than anything else, chemical (AHA and BHA) and physical exfoliants work best for me. BP works wonders if I have a reg ol' zit, though._

 
Sounds like my skin! What brands containing AHA and BHA do you use?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 30, 2008)

I really like ProActiv's toner which has 6% glycolic acid. It works really well for me! For SA, right now I'm just using toner (clean and clear) with 2% salicylic acid. But the weathers changing and it's starting to dry my skin out so I'm on the hunt for something new


----------

